# Suche seriösen deutschen online Shop mit Konfigurator



## GamingForce (17. Mai 2017)

*Suche seriösen deutschen online Shop mit Konfigurator*

Hello,

In Deutschland ist scheinbar wirklich alles billiger  und ich würde meinen neuen Gaming PC gerne von da bestellen.
Kann mir jemand einen guten online Shop empfehlen bei dem man sich den PC konfigurieren kann?

wäre nice, danke


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2017)

Hab schon lange nix mehr in Deutschland bestellt, aber ich war frueher immer bei Mindfactory.de

Die hatten eigentlich immer gute Preise, guten Service und ich war immer zufrieden. Aber wie gesagt, mein letzter Computer von denen ist glaube ich von 2010 oder so, also hoffe nur, dass sie sich nicht gross geaendert haben.


----------



## GamingForce (17. Mai 2017)

Sieht ganz gut aus, sag ich mal. Konfigurator hat der aber keinen, oder?
20€ Versandkosten find ich auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, sag ich mal. Konfigurator hat der aber keinen, oder?
> 20€ Versandkosten find ich auch nicht schlimm.



Oh, bin mir nicht sicher. Kann sein, dass sie keinen online haben, aber man kann (oder konnte) sich fuer ein paar Euro die Kiste auch von denen zusammenbauen lassen. 

Aber online Konfiguratoren sollte es doch massig geben, oder?

Aber egal, wuerde eh mal schauen, ob noch jemand in den Thread postet, vielleicht Leute mit etwas aktuelleren Erfahrungen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2017)

Ich hab immer bei Alternate.de gekauft. Die gibts seit 25 Jahren. Einen Konfigurator haben die, allerdings kann ich zu dem nichts sagen, hab immer Komplettsysteme bestellt.


----------



## GamingForce (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn die mir für einen gewissen Betrag die Kiste auch zusammenbauen würden, wäre das das Gleiche wie ein Konfigurator 
Ich muss denen mal mailen.


----------



## GamingForce (17. Mai 2017)

Ohje, da fängt es schon an... Welchen Sockel soll ich denn nehmen, 1151 oder 1150? Ich kenne mich damit immer noch nicht aus...
Ich denke an GTX 1080 + i7-6700...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2017)

Bei mindfactory kannst du am Ende bei der Bestellung auch angeben, dass du einen Zusammenbau willst. Kostet dann halt noch mal was extra, hab die derzeitigen Preise nicht im Kopf, aber können 100€ sein inkl. Test usw. 

Bei Alternate gibt es einen richtigen "konfigurator", bei dem allerdings gern mal ein unnötig starkes Netzteil mit rein "muss" und eine teure Windows-Lizenz. Dann gibt es noch zB mifcom, die haben PCs, bei denen du wiederum fast alles auf Wunsch abändern kannst. Dafür hast du halt eventuell bei einigen Produkt-Kategorien nur eine beschränkte Wahl, und die Aufpreise für manche Änderung ist vlt. etwas zu hoch.


Wegen des PCs: ich würde einen Core i7-6700 oder 7700 nehmen - beide sind ja Sockel 1151. Der 1150 ist inzwischen nur noch am Rande ein Thema. Welchen du nimmst, hängt vom Preis ab. Der 7700er hat mehr Takt, und wenn der Aufpreis dem Takt-Plus entspricht, dann ist es okay. Wenn du übertakten willst, dann muss es ein 6700K oder 7700K sein, und ein Board mit Z270-Chipsatz für 120-160€. 

Du kannst aber auch einen Ryzen 5 1600X nehmen, der hat sechs Kerne und 12 Threads und wäre günstiger als ein i7 bei trotzdem ähnlicher Leistung. Dann wäre ein AM4-Board nötig. 

Als Grafikkarte wäre ne GTX 1080 ok, aber vlt reicht auch eine GTX 1070 locker aus. Hängt dann ebenfalls vom Preis ab, ob es sich "lohnt" oder ob man lieber ne 1070 nimmt und dann später halt etwas früher ne neue Karte holt.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen 
Also die 1080 ist die letzten Monate ja so gehypet worden und ich habe mich davon anstecken lassen  daher muss es eine 1080 sein
Also Sockel 1151, GTX 1080 und i7-6700

Welches Netzteil braucht man dazu?


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

wie wäre es damit?

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...tion-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1063005.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-6700-4x-3-40GHz-So-1151-BOX_1010021.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ATA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-75E500B-_987649.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_838875.html

Welches Windows 10 sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Mai 2017)

Beim Netzteil sollten 450W locker ausreichen, aber da würde ich schon was investieren statt so ein 30 Euro Teil zu nehmen. Z.B. 450 Watt Seasonic G-Series Modular 80+ Gold. Bei Win 10 macht es rein für Gaming keinen Unterschied ob  Home oder Pro.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Dann nehme ich 500 Watt Netzteil und W10 Home 64 bit, ja?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Mai 2017)

Damit machst Du nichts falsch.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Also plus das
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...--System-Power-8-Non-Modular-80-_1023158.html
und das
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ws-10-Home-64-Bit-Deutsch-DSP-SB_1008303.html

Welche Motherboard passt dazu?


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Und das hab ich auch noch genommen 16GB RAM
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM-DDR4-2133-SO-DIMM-CL15-Single_1030853.html

und einen blue ray brenner
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Combo-SATA-intern-schwarz-Retail_1022913.html


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

BD-Brenner. Mal ehrlich: Macht das Sinn?


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> BD-Brenner. Mal ehrlich: Macht das Sinn?



naja eine CD ist immer noch ein sichereres Speichermedium als USB, für wichtige fotos usw...


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

Da langt doch ein DVD-Brenner. Wozu BD?


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da langt doch ein DVD-Brenner. Wozu BD?



mehr Speicher


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> und einen blue ray brenner
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Combo-SATA-intern-schwarz-Retail_1022913.html


Wie Michael schon sagt, was willst du Brennen heute noch?
Ich selbst habe in meinen (Gaming)Rechner auch noch nen DvD Brenner drin, aber schon gefühlt 1 Jahr nicht mehr benutzt. Also Gamer wo alles nur noch Online geht, total nutzlos. Spiele auf Blu-Ray gibt es eh nicht, also 60 Tacken die du wo anders investieren könntest.
Ist so nutzlos geworden wie mal das Disketten Laufwerk.  Hat auch ausgedient. (Außer bei System Admins die noch alte XP Systeme und darunter pflegen müssen )


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe in meinem derzeitigen Rechner auch einen DVD-Brenner und nur ganz selten benutzt, aber wenn man ihn braucht, hat man ihn.
Und ich kann Blue Rays am PC damit schauen.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Mai 2017)

*Suche seriösen deutschen online Shop mit Konfigurator*

Letzteres ist falsch. Dazu brauchst Du nicht nur ein Laufwerk und eine passende Playersoftware sondern zusätzlich auch noch einen Codec. Bin nicht sicher ob es den legal für PC gibt.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Interessant wär mal welches Motherboard ich nehmen sollte
und passen die derzeit ausgewählten komponenten alle zusammen?


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ähm, wieso werden keine SSD nach Österreich geliefert bei mindfactory.de???


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hab' gerade bei mindfactory angerufen und die haben mir gesagt, dass keine SSD nach Österreich geschickt werden dürfen -.-
Aber er hat gesagt, dass sie den Rechner für 99€ zusammenbauen, prüfen (mit einer SSD), danach die SSD wieder ausbauen und mir den Rechner dann schicken.
Die SSD müsste ich dann selber kaufen, einbauen und das Betriebssystem installieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Letzteres ist falsch. Dazu brauchst Du nicht nur ein Laufwerk und eine passende Playersoftware sondern zusätzlich auch noch einen Codec. Bin nicht sicher ob es den legal für PC gibt.


Liegt nicht den meisten BR Laufwerken, sofern kein OEM, nicht Playersoftware bei, meist irgend ein (abgespecktes) Cyberlink Power DVD. 

Ansonsten gibt es durchaus BR Software Player wie Mac Blu Ray Player, Leawo Player oder DVDFab BR Player. Wenn man allerdings so im Netz liest haben ALLE (legalen) Software-Player so ihre Probleme und spielen dann gerne mal die eine oder andere BR nicht. 
Cyberlink ist z.B. berüchtig dafür, ältere Versionen nicht upzudaten, sodass man sich dann jedes Jahr die neue Version kaufen soll, damit auch weiterhin alle BRs erkannt werden. 

Am praktikabelsten und kostenlos wäre wohl einfach VLC, wo man dann aber ein AACS Plugin extra einbinden muss.



Ansonsten, habe auch noch einen DVD Brenner im Rechner, BR brauche ich nicht. Den DVD Brenner nutze ich aktuell ca. einmal im Jahr um mir eine MP3 CD für das Auto zu brennen, weil leider mein Autoradio noch keinen USB Anschluss hat. Gelegentlich wird das Laufwerk auch tatsächlich noch mal genutzt, um eine DVD auf dem PC zu schauen.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ich habe jetzt doch einen DVD Brenner anstatt einen Blu-Ray Brenner ausgewählt.
Hoffe ihr könnt meine anderen Fragen auch noch beantworten


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

Da du NICHT den übertaktbaren Core i7 nimmst, kannst du irgendein Motherboard für 70-90€ nehmen, an sich egal welches. Schau halt bei Mindfactory, welche gut bewertet sind. Ausnahme: wenn das Board was "besonderes" können soll, da du brauchst, musst du das halt sagen. Aber ansonsten spielt es für die Leistung keine Rolle, und mind 6x USB hinten + 2-4 mal Onboard-Anschlüsse für die Verbindung zu den Ports an der Gehäusefront sowie genug SATA-Anschlüsse hat jedes Board, 

Als Kühler würde ich zB einen EKL Brocken Eco nehmen, falls das geht - das kann beim Transport evlt. "zu schwer" sein, so ein Kühler kann am Sockel "reißen". Aber ich MEINE, dass mindfactory um den Kühler herum ne Transportsicherung platziert. Die musst du dann vor dem Starten des PCs entfernen. 

nebenbei: wieso soll eine DVD "sicherer" sein als ein USB-Stick? DVDs&co verlieren nach einer Weile ihre Konsistenz, da gehen Daten verloren. Zudem musst du dauern ne neue DVD brennen, wenn sich mal was ändert. Bei einem Stick hast du aber keine Dauer, ab der er generell "schlechter" wird. Ein Stick kann zwar nach zB 4 Jahren plötzlich "tot" sein, er kann aber auch nach 30 Jahren immer noch gehen. So oder so: WICHTIGE Daten immer mind 2x sichern, ich würde ne externe HDD nehmen und das, was nicht zu riesig ist, online hochladen. Sticks sind zu teuer "pro GB", aber ne kleine 2,5 Zoll HD mit 1000GB kostet nur 50€.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Könntest du von mindfactoty ein passendes Motherboard und Kühler einfügen? Wäre toll


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Könntest du von mindfactoty ein passendes Motherboard und Kühler einfügen? Wäre toll


 Also, ganz spontan zB das hier  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-GA-B250-HD3P-Intel-B250-So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR-ATX-Retail_1136453.html  da hat auch onboard 3 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter, so dass Du die darüber steuern kannst, wenn du willst. Viele Gehäuse haben 2 Lüfter schon vorverbaut - allerdings werden die oft direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Wenn man sie per Board steuern will, müsste man die dort anschließen, weiß nicht, ob mindfactory das macht.

Welches Gehäuse wirst du denn nehmen?

Kühler zB der hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Slim-Tower-Kuehler_1119244.html oder https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Cooler-Master-Hyper-T4-Tower-Kuehler_821796.html als "Einstieg", die wären schon recht leise. Oder auch https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Arctic-Freezer-i32-Tower-Kuehler_1012485.html Noch leiser wäre zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Tower-Kuehler_980846.html

Auch hier aber: je nach dem, welches Gehäuse du nimmst, passt einer von denen vlt nicht rein.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Gehäuse habe ich schon auf der 1. Seite eingefügt. Das Cooler Master.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Gehäuse habe ich schon auf der 1. Seite eingefügt. Das Cooler Master.


 da ist genug Platz. Ich würde den Arctic Freezer i32 oder den be quiet Pure Rock nehmen.

Aber bestell dann für vorne noch nen Lüfter dazu, den hier zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Wings-2-PWM-140x140x25mm-1000-U-min-19-8-dB-A--schwarz_1017354.html


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ok mach ich. Ich bin gerade mit dem Handy online... Ich stell das morgen zusammen und füg es nochmsl hier ein


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Ist die KFA Graka gut die ich genommen hab?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Ist die KFA Graka gut die ich genommen hab?


 KFA² ist ne rel. günstige Firma, aber sehr solide. Wird von Mindfactory schon seit Jahren verkauft.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

Dann muss ich die SSD hier kaufen und einbauen, sollte kein Problem sein. Windows10 installieren auch nicht. Wie siehts mit Graka usw aus?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Dann muss ich die SSD hier kaufen und einbauen, sollte kein Problem sein. Windows10 installieren auch nicht. Wie siehts mit Graka usw aus?


 Also, theoretisch kannst du alles selber bauen, wenn du nicht ungeschickt bist und Dir einige Anleitungen im Netz in Ruhe anschaust. Das erste Mal ist immer "schwer", aber vor allem wenn du vlt. einfach mal bei deinem alten PC alles ausbaust siehst du, wie es prinzipiell auch beim Einbau wäre. Grundsätzlich;

- CPU aufs Board (Hebel auf, Tramsportschutz weg, Sockelrahmen hoch, CPU passend sein, Rahmen zu, Hebel wieder arretieren), RAM rein, Kühler drauf, den Lüfter der Kühlers an "CPU-FAN"-Anschluss anstecken. Das Board kannst du dafür einfach auf die Packung des Boards legen. RAM muss man oft ganz schön feste drücken, bis es einrastet.
- Slotblech vom Mainboard hinten ins Gehäuse einstecken (da schauen später dann die Anschlüsse wie zb USB und Audio raus)
- Board vorsichtig passend einlegen, dann am besten zuerst die Schraube "links oben" beim Mainboard reindrehen, dann die "rechts unten" und nach und nach den Rest, bei ATX-Format meistens 9 Schrauben.
- Laufwerke einbauen, je Nach Gehäuse gibt es da ganz simple Schienen, wo man die nur reinsteckt
- Netzteil einbauen, geht gar nicht verkehrtrum
- Stromkabel verlegen und an die passenden Anschlüsse, beim Board kommt der lange Hauptstromstecker drauf, meist mittig rechts beim Board, und ein 8Pin-Stecker meist eher links oben beim Board. Dann noch die SATA-Stromstecker dranmachen
- die kleinen Kabel vom Gehäuse ans Baord, so was wie zb PW-SW (Ein/Aus-Schalter), RST (Reset), HDD_LED usw. - dazu im Handbuch des Boards schauen, welcher Stecker wohin gehört. 
- Lüfter anschließen
- Grafikkarte rein, vorher hinten am PC passend 2 Slotbleche entfernen. Den Arsch der Karte dort dann Festschrauben, bei manchen Gehäusen gibt es da auch Steck-Halterungen statt Schrauben
- jetzt noch die Stromkabel für die Grafikarte dran

Und für all das gibt es viele Tutorials, auch als Video, wo auch Kleinigkeiten erklärt werden. Falsch anstecken kann man nix, außer mit EXTREMER Gewalt. Ausnahme: die kleinen Kabel vom Gehäuse, aber da kann nichts kaputtgehen, wenn was falsch steckt, sondern nur so was wie zB "Pc geht nicht an", weil man statt des PW_SW den Reset-SW ans Board angeschlossen hat" oder "HDD-LED leuchtet nicht, weil man den RESET-Stecker angeschlossen hat" oder "Power_LED flackert, weil man deren Stecker an die Buchse für die HDD-Aktivität angeschlossen hat" oder so

Das war's. Vorher nur unbedingt erden, also zB an nen Wasserhahn packen.


----------



## GamingForce (18. Mai 2017)

ok und dann nur windows10 cd einlegen und immer auf weiter klicken ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> ok und dann nur windows10 cd einlegen und immer auf weiter klicken ?


 ja, wobei ICH am besten vorher einfach mit dem Media Creation Tool (findest du bei Microsoft) eine aktuelle Win10-Version runterladen und auf einen USB-Stick vorbereiten lassen würde, und dann installierst du Win10 über diesen Stick.

Und vor dem richtigen Beginn der Installation musst du vlt die Laufwerke noch einrichten, da die ab Werk meist keine "Partitionen" haben. Wenn du zB zusätzlich zur SSD ne Festplatte mit 1000GB hast, kannst du dann bestimmen, ob du alles in einem Stück als zB E: nutzen willst, oder ob du vlt 3x je ca 330 GB einrichten willst und E:, F: und G: hast, oder auch 600GB, 200GB, 200GB. zB E: für Spiele, F: für Medien und G: für ein Backup der wichtigen Ordner,  Du kannst die Festplatte aber auch später unter Windows erst einrichten. Nur die SSD musst du schon am Einfang einrichten, wobei ich meine, dass Windows das auch selber machst, wenn du einfach festlegst, dass Windows auf die SSD soll. Ob SSD oder HDD erkennst du natürlich vor allem am verfügbaren Speicherplatz, falls da nicht eh der SSD-Name steht


----------



## GamingForce (19. Mai 2017)

Ich habe jetzt das im Warenkorb:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...tion-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1063005.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-6700-4x-3-40GHz-So-1151-BOX_1010021.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_838875.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...--System-Power-8-Non-Modular-80-_1023158.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ws-10-Home-64-Bit-Deutsch-DSP-SB_1008303.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-Writer-SATA-intern-schwarz-Bulk_1011822.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Aegis-DDR4-2133-DIMM-CL15-Single_1027872.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...1151-Dual-Channel-DDR-ATX-Retail_1136453.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/be-quiet--Pure-Rock-Slim-Tower-Kuehler_1119244.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...mm-1000-U-min-19-8-dB-A--schwarz_1017354.html

Passt das alles sicher zusammen?


----------



## GamingForce (19. Mai 2017)

Die SSD muss ich ja hier kaufen.
Ist das die richtige SSD?
SAMSUNG Interne Festplatte SSD 850 EVO 500GB (MZ-75E500B) SSD-Festplatten online kaufen bei Saturn


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2017)

Ja, das ist eine gute SSD


----------



## GamingForce (19. Mai 2017)

Passt die dann auch sicher in den Rechner?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Mai 2017)

Klar passt die. Du scheinst ja bei allen Komponenten sehr unsicher zu sein. Schau doch einfach mal im Internet nach Konfigurationsvorschlägen wie z.B. hier:

PC selbst zusammenstellen: Spiele-PC für ca. 1.500 Euro (aktualisiert)
Gaming-PC ~1500

Oder Du nimmst gleich einen Fertig Pc mit 5 Jahren Garantie, wie den hier:
https://www.ultraforce.de/Gaming-PCs/UF-Quiet-Pro-Intel-Kaby-i5-46-GTX-1080::697.html

Ich habs jetzt nicht nachgerechnet, aber mit den ganzen einzelnen Teilen und Zusammenbau dürftest Du auch schon an die 1600 Euro kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2017)

Die SSD passt, du musst aber vlt noch ein SATA-Kabel dazubestellen, falls beim Board nur 2 dabei sind. Da sind meist 2 oder direkt 4 dabei. Denn du hast ja ne Festplatte, DVD-LW und SSD, das sind drei Geräte. Oder hast du zu Hause noch ein Kabel über?


----------



## GamingForce (19. Mai 2017)

Ich versteh nicht warum Ultraforce SSDs nach Österreicher schickt aber mindfacoty nicht.
habe gerade angerufen. bei Ultraforce ist das kein Problem...


----------



## GamingForce (19. Mai 2017)

Ich glaub ich bestell bei Ultraforce wenn ich dort die Festplatte mitbekomme.
Ich ziehe bald um und da möcht ich den neuen Rechner nur am Tisch stellen und los zocken. Den nächsten bau ich aber selber zusammen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum Ultraforce SSDs nach Österreicher schickt aber mindfacoty nicht.
> habe gerade angerufen. bei Ultraforce ist das kein Problem...


 es könnte damit zusammenhängen, woher MF die SSD bekommt. Vlt gibt es da Probleme FALLS mal ein Kunde reklamiert und nicht aus D kommt. Denn die Hersteller sind da teils auch etwas schwierig. Vlt trifft das gleiche Problem bei ultraforce auch zu, aber die nehmen zugunsten eines guten Services vlt in Kauf, dass sie eventuell mal auf einer SSD sitzen bleiben, die reklamiert wird. 

Ultraforce ist dafür halt auch teurer - der verlinkte PC kostet über 200€ mehr als per mindfactory + SSD bei Saturn und hat sogar "nur" nen core i5-7600 drin, also nur 4 Threads, nur 128GB SSD, ein völlig unpassendes Netzteil mit mal eben 200-300W zu viel Power. Dafür halt ein teureres Gehäuse und ne kleine Wasserkühlung, aber selbst wenn du das rausrechnest ist der PC bei ultraforce merkbar teurer.

MF ist wiederum bekannt dafür, möglichst billig zu sein, die sparen wo es geht. MF ist ein irre großer Laden, da macht es in der Summe dann eben schon viel aus, wenn nur jeder 100. Kunde mal was reklamiert, daher senden die vlt. manche Produkte nicht ins Ausland.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (19. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es könnte damit zusammenhängen, woher MF die SSD bekommt. Vlt gibt es da Probleme FALLS mal ein Kunde reklamiert und nicht aus D kommt. Denn die Hersteller sind da teils auch etwas schwierig. Vlt trifft das gleiche Problem bei ultraforce auch zu, aber die nehmen zugunsten eines guten Services vlt in Kauf, dass sie eventuell mal auf einer SSD sitzen bleiben, die reklamiert wird.
> 
> Ultraforce ist dafür halt auch teurer - der verlinkte PC kostet über 200€ mehr als per mindfactory + SSD bei Saturn und hat sogar "nur" nen core i5-7600 drin, also nur 4 Threads, nur 128GB SSD, ein völlig unpassendes Netzteil mit mal eben 200-300W zu viel Power. Dafür halt ein teureres Gehäuse und ne kleine Wasserkühlung, aber selbst wenn du das rausrechnest ist der PC bei ultraforce merkbar teurer.
> 
> MF ist wiederum bekannt dafür, möglichst billig zu sein, die sparen wo es geht. MF ist ein irre großer Laden, da macht es in der Summe dann eben schon viel aus, wenn nur jeder 100. Kunde mal was reklamiert, daher senden die vlt. manche Produkte nicht ins Ausland.



Ein Fertig Pc ist logischerweise immer teurer als ein selbst zusammengestellter. Du hast ja hier auch die 5 Jahre Garantie mit dabei und wenn mal was dran ist, braucht man nicht auf Fehlersuche gehen, man schickt das komplette Teil zurück und die sollen suchen. Wenn man wenig Ahnung nicht, nicht zu verachten. 

Ich kenne den Anbieter hier allerdings nicht, das war nur das erste, was Google ausgespuckt hat. Es geht mit Sicherheit auch noch günstiger oder mit sinnvolleren Komponenten. Windows fehlt bei dem Preis hier glaube ich auch noch.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Ein Fertig Pc ist logischerweise immer teurer als ein selbst zusammengestellter. Du hast ja hier auch die 5 Jahre Garantie mit dabei und wenn mal was dran ist, braucht man nicht auf Fehlersuche gehen, man schickt das komplette Teil zurück und die sollen suchen. Wenn man wenig Ahnung nicht, nicht zu verachten.


 das ist ja klar, ich weise ja nur darauf hin, dass man sich das mit einem höheren Preis erkauft und dass vor allem für einen "lange haltbaren" PC der Core i5 nicht mehr zu empfehlen ist. Auch wenn man dort kauft, würde ich also nen PC mit nem i7 oder Ryzen 5 nehmen. 

Man müsste allerdings sowieso auch klären, ob die Garantiesache auch von Ö nach D so einwandfrei geht. 

Innerhalb von D ist es für mich an sich klar: ne Zusatzgarantie sehe ich als minimalen Faktor, das wäre für mich kein echter Vorteil, außer vlt für einen reinen Office-PC. Denn dass was nach mehr als 2 Jahren kaputtgeht, was als Garantiefall auch aktzeptiert wird, kommt extrem selten vor. Wenn ein Teil nicht ganz ok ist, dann isses meist schon in den ersten Tagen/Wochen defekt, und dann greift eh die Gewährleistung. Geht aber zB die Grafikkarte nach 3 Jahren kaputt, würde ich so einen PC deswegen niemals einsenden, sondern einfach ne neue und dann auch bessere Karte holen und damit gleichzeitig den PC wieder fit machen. Es nutzt ja nix, wenn man nach 3-4 Jahren dann vom Shop eine Karte neu bekommt, die nur so stark ist wie die Ursprungskarte.


----------



## GamingForce (21. Mai 2017)

noch eine Frage: Passt der Stecker von dem Ding auf jedes Motherboard?
InLine Frontpanel für den DVD-Schacht (5,25"), 13-fach USB 2.0 Hub, schwarz | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2017)

Also, SCHEINBAR muss man da nur einen einzigen USB-Stecker Onboard dranmachen, und jedes Board, wo dabeisteht, dass es onboard "2x USB 2.0" oder auch "4x USB2.0" hat wäre dann geeignet. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich zu 100% klappt. Zudem: wozu brauchst du bitte mehr als 2-4 Ports vorne am PC? ^^


----------



## GamingForce (22. Mai 2017)

das ding hat 2 stecker. 1 für netzteil (strom) und 1 für motherboard (daten)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> das ding hat 2 stecker. 1 für netzteil (strom) und 1 für motherboard (daten)


 ja , schon klar. Und wenn das Board mind "2x USB 2..0 onbopard" hat, dann reicht das. Mit dem 2x ist gemeint, dass da EIN Anschluss ist, mit dem man normalerweise dann zwei Ports nutzen kann, die beim Gehäuse vorne dran sind.  Die meisten Gehäuse haben ja mind 2x USB, viele haben 2x 3.0 und 2x 2.0.


----------



## GamingForce (23. Mai 2017)

ich habe jetzt den monitor bestellt
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Q-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDisplayPor_1142140.html

und den PC
Gehäuse Be Quiet! Pure Base 600 Black
Intel Core i7 6700K 4,0GHz
Mainboard ASUS B150M PRO GAMING
ASUS GeForce TURBO GTX 1080 8G 8GB
Kühler Be Quiet! Pure Rock
DDR4 16GB PC 3000 CL15 G.Skill KIT 16GVRB Ripjaws
Bitte Festplatte auswählen
DVD Laufwerk DVW LG GH24NSD1 SATA black retail
SSD 1TB SanDisk 2,5 Zoll (6.3cm) SATA-III X400 bulk
Netzteil Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600W Modular 80+ Silver
Software
Windows Home 10 64Bit DSP DVD inkl. Installation

und mir ist wurscht ob da was nicht perfekt zusammen passt. ich habe kein bock mehr mir darüber gedanken zu machen...
es wird schon passen für BF1...


----------



## Bertie17 (23. Mai 2017)

Wenn es dir eh wurscht ist, stellt sich die Frage, warum du hier überhaupt nachfragst. Die User hier geben sich schließlich immer sehr viel Mühe, mit nützlichen Tipps hilfreich zu sein. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wirkt es etwas undankbar, wenn du dann sagst, dass es dir eh alles scheiß egal ist  

Aber davon abgesehen...jau, ist schon ein gescheites Teil, was du dir da zusammengestellt hast. Teilweise "überqualifiziert" und teilweise teurer als notwendig. Aber da dein Budget offenbar relativ offen nach oben war, brauchtest du ja eh nich drauf achten. Damit wirst du auf jeden Fall die nächsten Jahre ordentlich zocken können.


----------



## GamingForce (23. Mai 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir eh wurscht ist, stellt sich die Frage, warum du hier überhaupt nachfragst. Die User hier geben sich schließlich immer sehr viel Mühe, mit nützlichen Tipps hilfreich zu sein. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wirkt es etwas undankbar, wenn du dann sagst, dass es dir eh alles scheiß egal ist



Das hast du falsch verstanden, für die Hilfe hier bedanke ich mich auch.
Mir ging nur dieses hin und her auf die nerven (auch weil jeder was anderes sagt) und da habe ich jetzt einfach bestellt und bassda. wird schon hinhauen die kiste


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2017)

passt schon - nur das Netzteil ist echt 100W "zu viel", und beim RAM nutzt Dir das 3000er rein gar nix, weil das Board nur bis 2133 MHz unterstützt. Aber ansonsten alles ok, wenn Du beim Gehäuse auch wegen der Optik nicht zu sehr sparen willst. mit dem Mainboard wirst du allerdings nicht übertakten können, was mit der CPU wiederum an sich möglich wäre.


----------



## GamingForce (23. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur das Netzteil ist echt 100W "zu viel", und beim RAM nutzt Dir das 3000er rein gar nix, weil das Board nur bis 2133 MHz unterstützt.



ach was solls...wenn der pc explodiert kauf ich halt einen neuen und die restlichen 867 MHZ haben halt nichts zu tun  soll mich auch nicht aus meiner österreichischen geruhsamkeit bringen 
aber danke herbi


----------

